# Cheap ceramic coating...Mrs new car!



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey fellas

After a quick trip to the abarth dealership my Mrs is the proud owner of a new abarth 595, I've asked the dealer to leave the rapping on it and not to valet it (They look at you like a nutcase). So this leads me to the thread title. I fancy coating the car and recommendations on an easy application budget friendly ceramic coating, looking around £50 max.

Cheers 
E
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Carpro CQuartz UK 3.0 sounds like it fits the spec you are looking for.


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

Tevo S36 
great durability, hydrophobicity, easy of use.


Or something cheaper like Cquartz UK3.0, worth to consider


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Rocks703 said:


> Carpro CQuartz UK 3.0 sounds like it fits the spec you are looking for.


+1 very good kit!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not used it, but fancy trying it, Autoglym have launched a new ceramic coating. Not sure how it compares to the ones above ?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions fellas, I think I may go with the pyramid car care ceramic coating. As that way she doesn't have to Wait for too long to drive it. Any good protection for fabric/alcantara? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Cheap ceramic coating...Mrs new car! :doublesho:doublesho

Better make sure she doesn't read this one .... "cheap"  when you have been spending a lot on your car lately. 
That ain't woo'ing her much :lol:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Itstony said:


> Cheap ceramic coating...Mrs new car! :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Better make sure she doesn't read this one .... "cheap"  when you have been spending a lot on your car lately.
> 
> That ain't woo'ing her much


Sorted her a good deal on it to be fair so think I'm in the clear  2k down and 200 a month

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Right got a couple options 

Carbon collective Oracle + platinum wheels 

Pyramid car care ceramic 

Another bits I should pick up? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I used Optimum Gloss Coat on my wife's new Mini - 
It's been on for approx. 12 months and is still protecting and beading well


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Is 50ml of coating enough for two cars you reckon? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

Chemical Guys HydroCharge. Resonable price and easy to apply. Lasts one year according to them.
I have had it for 7 months now on my car and still beading nicely.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

£18k+ motor and youve set a budget of £50 for the coating to protect your investment?!

in this environment you shld be able to get a good deal off a pro detailer. 

unless your a pro then i apologise


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Eturty,

I have used the following...

Gyeon Prime 
CarPro CQuartz 3.0
Carbon Collective Oracle

I can honestly say that in terms of application and removal Carbon Collective Oracle is a lot easier than the other two. I coated the car yesterday and the wheels! Incredible stuff! The gloss is out of this world!

Only time will tell about durability and water behaviour.

This picture is from today.










Rob


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Not used it, but fancy trying it, Autoglym have launched a new ceramic coating. Not sure how it compares to the ones above ?


I know an MSDS is not the "be all and end all" but looking at the one for the Autoglym UHD Ceramic Coating (which is very open and honest for an MSDS) there's no more than 20% of the two types of siloxane in it.

Now compare this to CarPro C-Quartz UK where we're talking around 45% of amino and fluoro functional silaxane / silane.

Autoglym UHD Ceramic Coating is a light coating, something to not intimidate someone looking at it in Halfords, easy to apply with little risk compared to a true coating.


----------



## jameshar73 (Nov 28, 2019)

Rob D 88 said:


> Eturty,
> 
> I have used the following...
> 
> ...


Rob,
Did you use the Oracle outside or in a garage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Not used it, but fancy trying it, Autoglym have launched a new ceramic coating. Not sure how it compares to the ones above ?


Pretty sure i read on here somewhere it only last 6 months?!

What's the point? Some spray and wipe products do neary that.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

jameshar73 said:


> Rob,
> Did you use the Oracle outside or in a garage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outside mate, piece of ****! Seriously I have had waxes that are harder to remove than this stuff!

Platinum wheels was effortless also!

Rob


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

Rob D 88 said:


> Outside mate, piece of ****! Seriously I have had waxes that are harder to remove than this stuff!
> 
> Platinum wheels was effortless also!
> 
> Rob


Good to read this, was going to order Carbon Collective platinum wheels for my newly refurbished rims. Defo going to order now, may also order Oracle, have been thinking about ceramic coating, but i can only do outside, as have no garage.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

kingswood said:


> £18k+ motor and youve set a budget of £50 for the coating to protect your investment?!
> 
> in this environment you shld be able to get a good deal off a pro detailer.
> 
> unless your a pro then i apologise


It's not mine brother, we just wanted something that was easy for her to wash it spend enough on my motor

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jameshar73 (Nov 28, 2019)

Rob D 88 said:


> Outside mate, piece of ****! Seriously I have had waxes that are harder to remove than this stuff!
> 
> Platinum wheels was effortless also!
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Order placed, Going to be using them outside so hope it isn't windy!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

BarryAllen said:


> Pretty sure i read on here somewhere it only last 6 months?!
> 
> What's the point? Some spray and wipe products do neary that.


Not sure where you read that, if you find it, please correct the poster, as it is 12 months :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Eturty said:


> Order placed, Going to be using them outside so hope it isn't windy!


Nice to read someone actually listened to your recommendations.

You will not be disappointed Eturty!

Rob


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Monza Car Care do Awesome cheap one and it’s also to be used on Trim and wheels done both cars on one bottle both have had 2 layers can’t fault it.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Autoglym said:


> Not sure where you read that, if you find it, please correct the poster, as it is 12 months :thumb:


This is likely to have been confused with another poster's claim that theirs was still going strong 6 months in.

Giving only my personal opinion I can't think of a situation where I would go to the effort of applying a 'coating' (which is barely a coating) that lasted just 12 months.

There is the DIY / just starting argument but to be honest there are spray 'coatings' or even sealants that will get you that durability with more 'ceramic' components within that can be applied in a less fiddly way. Not to say it won't sell, because the Autoglym brand will always sell, it just won't suit anyone who has any sort of knowledge of what else is out there.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> This is likely to have been confused with another poster's claim that theirs was still going strong 6 months in.
> 
> Giving only my personal opinion I can't think of a situation where I would go to the effort of applying a 'coating' (which is barely a coating) that lasted just 12 months.
> 
> There is the DIY / just starting argument but to be honest there are spray 'coatings' or even sealants that will get you that durability with more 'ceramic' components within that can be applied in a less fiddly way. Not to say it won't sell, because the Autoglym brand will always sell, it just won't suit anyone who has any sort of knowledge of what else is out there.


Has the Autoglym UHD Coating been out 6 months?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> Has the Autoglym UHD Coating been out 6 months?


No but they said they were part of the test programme!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

kingswood said:


> £18k+ motor and youve set a budget of £50 for the coating to protect your investment?!
> 
> in this environment you shld be able to get a good deal off a pro detailer.
> 
> unless your a pro then i apologise


Already put that one to him earlier in the thread. Cheap...... on his Mrs car too :lol:
He took it well though, been better with "Good value" :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Itstony said:


> Already put that one to him earlier in the thread. Cheap...... on his Mrs car too :lol:
> He took it well though, been better with "Good value" :thumb:


Ironically I've ordered CC Platinum wheels, paint and Oracle.

So much for the £50 budget lool


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Wowo's Crystal Sealant, mine is now 8 months on the car and still working like day 1


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Just doing the numbers and I think I'm going to run out if time to do this in one day, 

If you do a full wash and decon followed by 2 coats of platinum paint (2 hour wait inbetween coatings) followed by 2 coats of Oracle (2 hours between coatings) I don't think it's possible haha, also I'm doing this outside so I don't see how I can leave it overnight as you can't wash it to get rid if any dust the following day 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Eturty said:


> Just doing the numbers and I think I'm going to run out if time to do this in one day,
> 
> If you do a full wash and decon followed by 2 coats of platinum paint (2 hour wait inbetween coatings) followed by 2 coats of Oracle (2 hours between coatings) I don't think it's possible haha, also I'm doing this outside so I don't see how I can leave it overnight as you can't wash it to get rid if any dust the following day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I can wash decontaminate, rewash, dry and apply the wowo's and be done in a few hours as it doesn't need the stand time to cure.

Now especially, I seem to have rather more time on my hands I can do it and enjoy a half time beer! well prob's not LMAO:lol:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Decided to get cracking today so finished work early, wheels off and now have been coated, gotta say that was a bit of a ballache coating the wheels, can of hard to tell where it's been applied and where it hasn't, either way it's on now lol. Cars ready for me to start with flushing the arches and coat the calipers tomorrow along with the rest of the work hopefully I'll get it 'll done before it goes dark!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Well that took F****** ages

But it's done!

Applying outside meant I could only do one coat of platinum and one coat of Oracle

I'm sure that's good enough for at least a couple years

That's wasn't the easiest application tbh

Wasn't helped by the wind though!

Next time I do this I really want the use of a garage.

I used bilt hamber atom mac to protect the underside as well as aerospace 303 on the plastics.

Ceramic coated the wheels, calipers and exhaust using platinum wheels. Pretty straight forward. I polished up the exhaust using britemax metal polish and 0000 wire wool, I think I should have used a coarser wire wool next time.

Paint sealed with platinum paint, bit of a weird one this. It leaves a fairly trippy surface.

Followed by Oracle, again chasing the high spots was NOT fun. Think I need more practice with coating.

Anyway enjoy the pics!
















































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Absolute been worth noting my Mrs car has been delayed for 3 months due to corona! So though the bottles will only go off if I leave them 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Not a bad job on the arches. 
I do like nice clean arches, so easy to keep clean on weekly was routine. 
Nice job if you have the time, which I do now :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Some morning beads, not a crazy contact angle but still impressive


----------

